# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Klieren >  Schildklier problemen door stress?

## dizzy88

Hallo iedereen,

Ik ben nieuw hier en wil graag even mijn verhaal kwijt aangezien ik nu al enkele maanden sukkel met mijn gezondheid en ik maar geen licht zie aan het einde van de tunnel.

Zoon 4tal maanden geleden stortte ik tijdens het lunchen plots in elkaar (het voelde alsof ik uit het niets een enorm lage suikerspiegel had). Ik lag op de grond en dacht echt dat het afgelopen was (ik beefde en had gewoon geen kracht meer), enkele mensen gaven me toen wat suikers (appelsap) en zo knapte ik langzaam op. Dit incident gebeurde na een jaren van acute stress in combinatie met zware fysieke inspanningen en slechte eetgewoontes. De dagen na dit incident kon ik gewoon niets meer en ik dacht dat ik diabetes had (met alle klassieke symptomen zoals dorst, regelmatig naar het toilet, lage suikerspiegels, geen energie, gewichtsverlies). Bloedtesten toonden echter aan dat ik in prima gezondheid was en de dokter zei me dat ik een stevige burn-out had en dat ik op enkele maanden rust moet rekenen. Hij merkte ook op dat mijn schildklier te traag werkte maar dat dit moet verholpen zijn met rust (mijn TSH was 5.6). De eerste twee maanden na dit incident kon ik praktisch niets (ik lag in bed en voelde me volledig op, ik heb men job moeten opgeven en ben zelf terug bij men ouders gaan wonen). 

Nu ben ik 4 maand verder en ben ik wel wat opgeknapt (heb al meer energie, kom weer buiten en volgende maand start ik een nieuwe job, ook sociaal gaat het weer beter en ik heb voor het eerst in jaren een relatie). Ik blijf spijtig genoeg met enkele symptomen kampen waar ik maar niet vanaf geraakt en nu vroeg ik mij af of mijn schildklier daar voor iets tussen zou kunnen zitten? (aangezien veel van mijn symptomen overeen komen een te trage schildklier).

- Regelmatig lage suikerspiegels
- Lage lichaamstemperatuur (bij het wakker worden rond de 35.5 en in de late namiddag loopt dit op tot 36.2), ik heb het dus ook heel snel koud.
- Mijn keel voelt licht geïrriteerd aan (ik zou het geen keelpijn noemen maar wanneer ik praat voelt het gewoon heel ruw aan) dit gaat een beetje op en af
- Een stijve nek - schouders
- Concentratieproblemen (mijn hoofd zit soms in een soort van wolk)
- Geen libido (wat toch gek is voor een man van 25)
- Ik voel me steeds beter in de avond (terwijl ik vaak een grote dip heb in de ochtend)
- Lichtgevoeligheid, als het kan loop ik heel de dag met een zonnebril (volgende week kan ik gelukkig naar de oogarts)
- Soms angstig in drukke plaatsen (vooral warenhuizen etc)
- Soms angstige dromen voor het wakker worden (alsof mijn brein in brand staat, ik voel me dan overdag ook vaak niet zo helder)
- Veel last van acne (voor het eerst in jaren)

Eigenlijk ben ik ondanks alles nog in prima fysieke conditie, ik loop makkelijk 15km en recupereer vrij snel, ik gok dus op een hormonaal probleem. Vorige week had ik nog een bloedtest en mijn schildklier zit nu aan 4.8. Wat mij toch nog steeds aan de hoge kant lijkt, ik heb spijtig genoeg enkel de TSH waarde.

Ik ga binnenkort naar een endocrinoloog en hoop zo toch wat meer te weten te komen maar wat denken jullie?

----------


## meneereddie

Ik denk aan een combinatie van factoren bij jou. Stress is de hoofdfactor. En misschien een jarenlange lichamelijke verwaarlozing, door veel verkeerd eten en drinken. Vitamine D gebrek vermoed ik ook. En met de vitamine D gebrek, ook Magnesium Glycinaat.. (geen andere magnesium soort!) Magnesium Glycinaat, begeleid de vitamine D het beste de darmen door... Laat eens je waardes testen op vitamine D.. Kan geen kwaad.. 

Bovendien; Als je schildklier niet optimaal functioneert, hoeft het niet perse zo te zijn dat de Hypofyse verstoord is, maar dat mag wel getest worden.

----------


## DokterFlip

Beste dizzy88,

Wat je beschrijft klinkt als een klassieke acute burn-out.

De leefstijl die je beschrijft is eigenlijk, sorry voor de nogal 'duidelijke' taal, jarenlange roofbouw op lichaam en geest. Gelukkig heb je dat nu goed door. Je bent gewoon nogal letterlijk ingestort. Alle reserves waren op, zowel geestelijk als lichamelijk.

Je schrijft dat je nu vier maanden verder bent, een relatie hebt, een nieuwe job begint, en flink sport. Dat baart me zorgen.

Een dergelijke fikse burn-out die zo plotseling kwam opzetten is namelijk een ernstige zaak. De hersteltijd daarvan is een jaar. Minimaal. Veel mensen hebben wel anderhalf jaar nodig om te herstellen. En hebt in die eerste vier maanden al zoveel ondernomen dat je een relatie vond? En je begint ook aan een nieuwe job? En dan ook nog sporten?

En dat terwijl je de eerste tekenen van een paniekaanval al hebt gevoeld... Dat is een duidelijk teken dat je maar één stap verwijderd bent van een tweede instorting!
(Ik doel hier op je angstgevoelens, je dromen, je 'brain fog'.)

Heb je psychologische begeleiding? Als je je bij mij in de praktijk had gemeld met jouw verschijnselen, had ik dat dringend aangeraden. Jouw prestatiedrang zit er zo diep in dat je nu opnieuw zo snel mogelijk zo veel mogelijk wilt doen. Althans, dat is de indruk die ik krijg uit je verhaal. Natuurlijk is dit slechts mijn beperkte interpretatie van de beperkte beschrijving die jij hebt gegeven, als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel. Als je mijn patiënt zou zijn, zou ik een uur voor je hebben uitgetrokken, en zou ik je veel beter leren kennen. Dus wat ik je hier vertel zijn slechts mijn eerste gedachten, gebaseerd op een uiterst beperkt beeld. Desondanks hoop ik dat je er iets in herkent.

Ik heb een hoop vragen. Bijvoorbeeld hoe je aan die nieuwe baan bent gekomen. Normaal gesproken lukt dat niet als je net vier maanden in zo'n hevige burn-out zit. En hoe ga je van start? Weet je nieuwe werkgever bijvoorbeeld van je burn-out? Kun je met aangepast stressniveau beginnen, of met aangepaste werktijden?

Geloof me, zulke dingen zijn gewoon nodig. Zo niet, dan heb je de eerste stappen gezet op weg naar een herhaling.

Zoals ik al zei, sorry voor deze nogal 'duidelijke' taal, maar ik denk dat het in jouw belang is dat mijn boodschap goed overkomt. Ook als nu al je nekharen recht overeind gaan staan.

Nu ik dit heb gezegd, over naar de symptomen die je beschrijft.

Die symptomen kunnen heel goed zijn ontstaan door de roofbouw die je op je lichaam hebt gepleegd. Al jouw organen, jouw hele hormonale regeling, je hele lichaam heeft jarenlang alles op alles moeten zetten om jouw leefwijze bij te kunnen benen. Toen het systeem instortte, raakten al die regelmechanismen in de war. Het was gewoon op!

Reken op een hersteltijd van minimaal een half jaar voordat je weer enigzins iets kunt doen en stabiel bent. Het tweede half jaar leert je lichaam om ook stabiel te blijven als er wat inspanning moet worden gepleegd. Dat is de normale gang van zaken. Het feit dat jij nu al 15 km loopt is in dat opzicht zorgelijk.

Schildklier, bloedsuikerregulering, leverfunctie, nierfunctie, alles moet zich kunnen herstellen. Geef je lichaam die kans, geef je lichaam die tijd!

Ik adviseer je daarom met klem psychologische begeleiding te zoeken, voor zover je dat nog niet hebt gedaan. Het laten onderzoeken van je organen kan natuurlijk nooit kwaad, maar je loopt het risico de oorzaak daar te gaan zoeken, terwijl de werkelijke oorzaak (nog steeds) in je leefwijze ligt.

Behalve die psychologische begeleiding kun je ook cursussen volgen. Ik denk aan mindfulness en meditatie, maar zie dit niet als een advies (daarvoor zou ik een persoonlijke anamnese moeten afnemen) maar als een denkrichting.

Als je bij de endocrinoloog bent, vertel hem dan alsjeblieft dat je zo'n snoeiharde burn-out achter de rug hebt. Een goede endocrinoloog zal daar rekening mee houden bij het interpreteren van de meetwaarden.

----------


## meneereddie

Één van de symptomen van personen met een stress stoornis, een psychische stoornis, of met oververmoeidheid, is overactiviteit. 
Veel mensen met dergelijke klachten worden vaak hyperactief. Ze gaan dan vaak stofzuigen, huishouden doen, vaker boodschappen doen, hardlopen of andere sportieve activiteiten, of doen heel druk.. 
Dat gaat vanzelf. Het is een ingebouwd systeem om toch een vorm van ritme te hebben denk ik. De hersenen, en het lichaam hebben ritme nodig. 
Wanneer de verstoring (bijna) voorbij is, worden deze personen rustiger, in alle opzichten.


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Niets doen is ook een activiteit
- - - - -.-

----------


## dizzy88

Beste DokterFlip, meneereddie,

Bedankt om de tijd te nemen, ik waardeer dit enorm.

Ik besef uiteraard dat ik enorme roofbouw heb gepleegd op mijn lichaam en dat dit erg lang kan duren eer ik volledig hersteld zal zijn. Het zal waarschijnlijk heel herkenbaar klinken maar ik voelde me de voorbije jaren bijna onsterfelijk en leefde op de adrenaline (die ook eigen was aan de omgeving waar ik inzat). Ik had deze burn-out eigenlijk al kunnen zien aankomen, de maanden vooraf kreeg ik het vaak erg benauwd (bijna hyperventilatie) in meetings en zat ik soms uren naar mijn computerscherm te staren, ook voelde ik tijdens het sporten dat mijn energie op was (en mijn spieren herstelden zich heel slecht). In plaats van te luisteren ben ik gewoon doorgegaan tot ik dan letterlijk in elkaar gestort ben.

Ik begrijp dat het lijkt alsof ik mezelf momenteel te veel druk op leg en mijn lichaam geen rust gun. 
De eerste maanden na mijn aanval kon ik echt niets meer (ik was fysiek volledig op) en elke stap in de buitenwereld bezorgde me angstgevoelens en stress. De dingen die ik momenteel doe en plan verlopen erg rustig en heel sporadisch, ik leg mezelf geen druk op en laat alles op mij afkomen. Zowel de relatie als de nieuwe job zijn eigenlijk heel toevallig tot stand gekomen. 

Mijn nieuwe job is er gekomen na een kort gesprekje met een oud klasgenoot, het lijkt erg vroeg maar deze job zal me een pak minder stress opleveren dan voordien (ik werkte in een reclame agentschap in Londen waar alles in een stroomversnelling zat en iedereen rond me enorm competitief was, ook moest ik in het weekend extra werk aannemen gewoon al om de huur te kunnen betalen). Mijn nieuwe job gaat echter niet commercieel gericht zijn, ik heb flexibele werkuren en vermits ik nu terug bij mijn ouders woon hoef ik mij geen zorgen te maken rond geld, voeding en zij merken het ook heel snel op wanneer ik onder stress sta. De job start pas eind december dus ik heb nog wel even tijd (hoewel ik dit niet als een deadline wil bekijken). Ik doe mijn werk nog steeds enorm graag en ik mis de creativiteit en het samenzijn met collegas.

Wat de relatie betreft, ik denk dat dit me erg helpt. De voorbije 5 jaar (vormde ik als het ware een soort sociaal harnas) en ik hield bewust mensen op afstand. Ik voel me nu door deze situatie erg kwetsbaar en mijn partner begrijpt dit erg goed (zij heeft heelaas iets vergelijkbaar meegemaakt en is daar sterker uitgekomen). Het openlijk kunnen praten over emoties en gevoelens helpt en ze remt me ook af. Het plaatst alles ook in perspectief, voorheen was mijn carriere het allerbelangrijkste maar nu wil ik mezelf en de mensen rond mij op de eerste plaats zetten. 

Ik voel (en dit kan heel tegenstrijdig klinken) dat dingen doen en bezig zijn me momenteel enorm helpt. In het begin kon ik amper buiten komen(vanwege totale uitputting en angstgevoelens) en nu geniet ik enorm van een etentje of een drankje met vrienden. Het lijkt alsof ik voor het eerst in jaren weer kan ontspannen en relaxen. Het thuis binnenzitten doet me niet altijd goed aangezien ik snel begin te piekeren en me nogal fixeer op mijn gezondheidsproblemen. 

Ik heb inderdaad al wat gesport (maar maximum 1-2x per week) en ik hou me erg in. Ik ben eigenlijk heel competitief en perfectionistisch van aard (ik speelde als tiener tennis op nationaal niveau) en mijn drang naar competitiviteit draag ik spijtig genoeg mee in elk facet van het leven. Dit gaat moeilijk zijn om te veranderen maar ik besef dat ik hier aan moet werken. Ik sport nu zonder doelen en bekijk het gewoon als een manier om mijn gedachten te laten gaan en met vrienden in contact te komen (ik speel dus nu wat recreatief tennis). Denkt u dat deze inspanning nadelig is voor me? Ik voel me vaak heel relaxt na dit uurtje tennis. Ik merk ook wel dat ik al met een andere gevoel op het plein sta, (vroeger kon ik heel kwaad worden op mezelf, rackets kapot slagen etc en nu kan ik heel rustig blijven).

Soms is het moeilijk om mijn toestand te aanvaarden. Ik zoek dan ook naar medische oorzaken terwijl ik weet dat ik het bij mezelf moet zoeken. Mijn eigen huisarts heeft me spijtig genoeg niet echt geholpen, deze heeft bloed genomen en me meteen anti-depressiva voorgeschreven. Ik vond dit nogal raar (aangezien ik niet eens mijn verhaal heb kunnen doen). Ik heb deze medicatie echter nooit genomen (ik denk dat de werkpunten voor mezelf heel duidelijk zijn en aangezien ik mijn hele leven heb omgegooid denk ik dat mijn situatie wel erg veranderd is).

Ik heb inderdaad enkele consultaties bij een psycholoog gepland. Ik ben benieuwd want ik weet niet wat ik er van moet verwachten maar dit lijkt mij erg interessant.

Op termijn is deze situatie waarschijnlijk een geschenk en iets waar ik enorm veel uit ga leren. Ik ben alleen bang dat ik wat permanente fysieke schade heb opgelopen (bv mijn zicht dat duidelijk achteruit is gegaan). Ik kan dus wel zeggen dat deze burn-out op zeer korte tijd mijn leven heeft omgegooid. 

Ik wou ook nog even zeggen dat ik een Magnesium oxide en een vitamine b-12 supplement (op voorschrift) neem. Daarbuiten eet ik erg gezond (gezonder dan ik ooit heb gegeten) en leef ik heel regelmatig (op een vast uur naar bed, voldoende slaap). Voor mijn burn-out at ik bijna elke dag witte pasta of fast-food en bijna alleen maar snelle koolhydraten. Nu eet ik gluten-vrij, zoveel mogelijk organisch en probeer ik elke maaltijd goed te balanceren (wat toch wel zijn vruchten afwerpt).

Ik dacht altijd dat een burn-out puur psychologisch was maar zoals ik het ervaar is het een totale verstoring van het lichaam. Ik ben benieuwd hoe de endocrinoloog mij verder zal helpen. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte.

Nogmaals bedankt voor het antwoord,

----------


## meneereddie

Magnesium Oxide wordt door het lichaam bijna nihil opgenomen, omdat het de darm niet doorkomt. Het wordt als het ware door de darm verzwolgen, zodat er niets van overblijft. Er wordt dus geen magnesium verspreid en opgenomen, on en door je lichaam. Magnesium Glycinaat, kost wat meer, maar werkt echt, doordat het wel door de darmwerking heen komt, en wel wordt verspreidt in je lichaam, en opgenomen door je lichaam.

Ik denk, dat wanneer jij 1 of 2 maanden de juiste magnesium capsules slikt, 2 of 3 per dag, dat jij je een stuk beter, prettiger, en rustiger voelt.

----------


## meneereddie

Magnesium Oxide wordt door het lichaam bijna nihil opgenomen, omdat het de darm niet doorkomt. Het wordt als het ware door de darm verzwolgen, zodat er niets van overblijft. Er wordt dus geen magnesium verspreid en opgenomen, on en door je lichaam. Magnesium Glycinaat, kost wat meer, maar werkt echt, doordat het wel door de darmwerking heen komt, en wel wordt verspreidt in je lichaam, en opgenomen door je lichaam.

Ik denk, dat wanneer jij 1 of 2 maanden de juiste magnesium capsules slikt, 2 of 3 per dag, dat jij je een stuk beter, prettiger, en rustiger voelt.

----------


## dizzy88

> Magnesium Oxide wordt door het lichaam bijna nihil opgenomen, omdat het de darm niet doorkomt. Het wordt als het ware door de darm verzwolgen, zodat er niets van overblijft. Er wordt dus geen magnesium verspreid en opgenomen, on en door je lichaam. Magnesium Glycinaat, kost wat meer, maar werkt echt, doordat het wel door de darmwerking heen komt, en wel wordt verspreidt in je lichaam, en opgenomen door je lichaam.
> 
> Ik denk, dat wanneer jij 1 of 2 maanden de juiste magnesium capsules slikt, 2 of 3 per dag, dat jij je een stuk beter, prettiger, en rustiger voelt.


Kan u me soms een supplement aanraden?

Dit lijkt me wel wat:
http://www.deonlinedrogist.nl/magnes...t-p-17923.html

----------


## dizzy88

Ook vroeg ik mij af of jullie weten wat ik kan doen aan mijn slaap? Het is nu al 2 weken aan stuk zo dat ik intense dromen heb voor ik wakker word in de ochtend. Ik voel me dan vaak mentaal erg op voor de rest van de dag. Is dit een mogelijke bijwerking van de magnesium - b12 of is het nog steeds een teken van acute stress? 

Ik vind dit vooral gek omdat ik voordien wel goed sliep.

----------


## meneereddie

Magnesium Glycinaat is de juiste voor. (en mij)) 
Neem er 2 tot 4 per dag. 2 tegelijk als je net wakker bent, en de andere 2 om de 8 uur. 
Waarschijnlijk gaat het slapen dan beter, en verdwijnen je dromen, omdat je lichaam en hersenen beter rusten. Met rusten bedoel ik voor de hersenen, dat het gemakkelijker en beter de periode van vòòr het slapen gaan, beter verwerkt. 
Tevens moet je er voor zorgen, dat de periode dat je wakker bent, (dus het grootste deel van de dag) zonder stress verloopt. Denk goed na, neem de tijd om na te denken, dat voorkomt stress. Gun je zelf dat!
En wees niet impulsief!

----------


## dizzy88

> Magnesium Glycinaat is de juiste voor. (en mij)) 
> Neem er 2 tot 4 per dag. 2 tegelijk als je net wakker bent, en de andere 2 om de 8 uur. 
> Waarschijnlijk gaat het slapen dan beter, en verdwijnen je dromen, omdat je lichaam en hersenen beter rusten. Met rusten bedoel ik voor de hersenen, dat het gemakkelijker en beter de periode van vòòr het slapen gaan, beter verwerkt. 
> Tevens moet je er voor zorgen, dat de periode dat je wakker bent, (dus het grootste deel van de dag) zonder stress verloopt. Denk goed na, neem de tijd om na te denken, dat voorkomt stress. Gun je zelf dat!
> En wees niet impulsief!


Bedankt voor de hulp en de tips.
Vandaag rijles gehad en dan merk ik toch dat ik achteraf enorm uitgeput ben (rustig aan dus) maar ik ben toch al blij dat ik sta waar ik nu sta.

----------


## DokterFlip

Ik maak me toch nog wat zorgen om je, beste dizzy88.

Ik zou je graag in mijn praxis zien voor een persoonlijk gesprek, want dat is de enige echte manier om jou in te kunnen schatten. Nu moet ik het doen met de indruk die ik via dit forum krijg, en die is natuurlijk beperkt. Houd deze beperking in gedachten bij alles wat ik schrijf, want ik zou het mis kunnen hebben!

Mijn indruk (en dus niet meer dan dat!) is dat je een soort ingebakken gedrevenheid hebt. Misschien zo'n grote gedrevenheid dat je het 'fanatisme' zou kunnen noemen. Daar is niets mis mee, maar die gedrevenheid is wel de onderliggende oorzaak van je acute burn-out.

Dat je dat nu doorhebt is al winst.

Maar ook al heb je dat nu door, je gaat nu je leven veranderen (wat goed is). Maar... dat doe je met dezelfde gedrevenheid!

En dat is het punt waar ik een risico zie.

Mijn indruk is dat je heel gedreven je levensstijl aan het omgooien bent. Je bent nu haast fanatiek op zoek naar gezond voedsel. Daarmee loop je het risico dat je over niet al te lange tijd in precies dezelfde situatie terechtkomt.

Ik kan het ook op een andere manier verwoorden:
- Ik zie iemand die zich fanatiek ontspant.

Zie je de tegenspraak in de vorige zin? Ik hoop het maar, want precies dat is wat ik bij jou zie. Je bent als het ware iemand die probeert "ijverig te slapen". Dat kán niet!

Nogmaals, het bovenstaande is slechts (!) gebaseerd op mijn (!) indruk (!) die ik van jou heb. Je zult zelf moeten kijken in hoeverre deze woorden op jou van toepassing zouden kunnen zijn. Om je daarbij te helpen, zouden enkele gesprekken met een in burn-out gespecialiseerde psycholoog heel nuttig kunnen zijn. Zo iemand kan jou aspecten van jezelf leren kennen die je uit jezelf niet zo snel zou ontdekken.

Ik ben benieuwd wat je van het bovenstaande vindt. Als je er niets mee kunt is dat ook prima. Ik wilde je mijn gevoelens slechts voorleggen. Je bent zelf de enige die kan bepalen in hoeverre mijn gevoelens bij jou resoneren.

----------


## meneereddie

Dokter Flip,

Ik werk zelf in de zorgsector, maar ik zal nooit iemand uitnodigen om een zeer persoonlijk gesprek te voeren, of een urinecontrole, of een suikertje te prikken. Of wat dan ook! 
Ik zelf zal op dergelijke verzoeken nooit in gaan, en als deze direct af.

Ik zal wel proberen om mensen die op dit forum komen voor raad, de juiste raad te geven, een lezend oog te bieden, en een zo goed mogelijk helpend antwoord te verschaffen.
Dáár is dit forum voor!!

----------


## DokterFlip

Beste meneer Eddie,

Ik zie nu waar je op doelt.

Sorry, ik heb mij onzorgvuldig uitgedrukt. Ik wil hier beslist geen reclame maken voor mijn praxis, want dat zou onethisch zijn.

Wat ik bedoelde te zeggen is: doordat ik jou (dizzy88) niet persoonlijk ken, kan ik je slechts inschatten op grond van de indruk die ik hier op het forum van jou krijg. Neem daarom alles wat ik hieronder schrijf met een korrel zout.

Overigens is het natuurlijk wel zo dat als dizzy88 zich zou melden, ik hem wel zou willen helpen. Maar dat zou dan niets met mijn activiteit op dit forum te maken hebben. Dizzy88 zou voor mij een heel gewone patiënt zijn, net als elke andere patiënt. Mijn werk en mijn activiteit op dit forum staan wat dat betreft geheel los van elkaar.

En zie ook de vorige alinea niet als reclame. Zie het als een toelichting op hoe ik over deze dingen denk. Meer niet. Reclame maken voor mijn praxis of mijn werkwijze zou niet gepast zijn. Ik wil slechts open zijn over mijn achtergrond, en niet net doen of ik een gewone man zou zijn en verzwijgen dat ik in werkelijkheid arts ben, want ook dat zou heimelijk en dus ongepast zijn.

Ik hoop dat ik hiermee wat duidelijkheid heb kunnen geven.

----------


## meneereddie

> Beste meneer Eddie,
> 
> Ik zie nu waar je op doelt.
> 
> Sorry, ik heb mij onzorgvuldig uitgedrukt. Ik wil hier beslist geen reclame maken voor mijn *praxis*, want dat zou *onethisch* zijn.
> 
> Wat ik bedoelde te zeggen is: doordat ik jou (dizzy88) niet persoonlijk ken, kan ik je slechts inschatten op grond van de indruk die ik hier op het forum van jou krijg. [B]_Neem daarom alles wat ik hieronder schrijf met een korrel zout.[/_B]
> 
> Overigens is het natuurlijk wel zo dat als dizzy88 zich zou melden, ik hem wel zou willen helpen. Maar dat zou dan niets met mijn activiteit op dit forum te maken hebben. Dizzy88 zou voor mij een heel gewone patiënt zijn, net als elke andere patiënt. Mijn werk en mijn activiteit op dit forum staan wat dat betreft geheel los van elkaar.
> ...



Je bent een slecht politicus..


Reclame maken heeft in dit geval niets te maken met ethisch, of onethisch. 
Zie: ethisch.

Jij doet overkomen alsof jij een praktijk hebt, die jij praxis noemt. Ik heb mijn vraagtekens hierbij.

Enfin,

Enerzijds zeg je dat dit forum totaal losstaat van jouw "praxis", anderzijds zeg je dat Dizzy welkom is, en je hem zou helpen. 
Door dit forum, kom jij in contact met mensen, die jij verwijst naar jouw "praxis"! 
Dat vind ik wel onethisch.
Men moet de "vorige alinea" niet als reclame zien, zeg jij, maar ondertussen staat het wel digitaal gedrukt om gelezen te worden.

Ook wil je er geen geheim van maken dat je in werkelijkheid arts bent. 
Want een "gewone" man ben jij niet... 
En dat zou heimelijk en ongepast zijn.... Wat een hoogmoed!

En als puntje bij paaltje komt, moeten we alles, *bij voorbaat al,* met een korrel zout nemen. (?)

Ik vind, door de verwarrende zinsopbouw die jij gebruikt, je erg tegenstrijdig met jezelf. 


Dat is mijn mening


PS: Ik ken geen enkele andere dokter of arts, of andere dames of heren met een eigen PRAKTIJK, 
die op dergelijke wijze, zichzelf bekend maakt, en zieltjes (cliënten) tracht te winnen.

Dit is geen reclamebureau.

----------


## DokterFlip

Ik zal wat verduidelijking geven.

Praxis is het Duitse woord voor praktijk. Ik woon en werk al meer dan 30 jaar in Duitsland, vandaar dit woord. Ik heb hier al vaker gehoord dat ik Duitse woorden gebruik. Het valt mij zelf niet meer op.

Ook de "verwarrende zinsopbouw" waar je het over hebt kan een gevolg zijn van mijn duitstalige omgeving. De Duitse grammatica is op een aantal punten subtiel anders dan de Nederlandse, en dat merk je onder andere in zinsconstructies.

Ik heb geen praxis/praktijk, ik ben verbonden aan een praktijk. Een gezamenlijke praktijk van reguliere, en alternatieve artsen.

Volgens mij kent niemand mijn identiteit, of zelfs maar de plaats waar deze praktijk is gevestigd. Het enige dat bekend is, is dat het ergens in Duitsland is. Ik weet niet meer zeker of ik ooit heb verteld in welke deelstaat ik werk, maar zelfs dan ben ik voor zover ik weet niet te vinden. Misschien dat iemand die heel veel moeite doet mij kan vinden met Google, maar dat kost echt veel moeite.

Voor zover ik hier "reclame" zou maken, zou dat dus reclame zijn voor een onbekende arts die werkt in een onbekende praktijk in een onbekende plaats. Volgens mij kun je dat geen reclame noemen. Daar komt bij dat bekend is dat ik in Duitsland werk; hiermee plaats ik mij voor de meeste Nederlanders en Belgen sowieso op een "onbereikbare" positie.

Als je dit al reclame noemt, kan ik je een paar voorbeelden geven van mensen die op deze site letterlijk reclame maken voor bepaalde producten, of die mensen letterlijk oproepen naar hun praktijk te komen, met naam, e-mail en adres erbij. Ik stel voor dat je daar je protest laat horen.

----------


## meneereddie

Ik kan héél goed lezen
Ook andere topics lees ik

ik weet nu voldoende

----------


## dizzy88

Hallo iedereen, ik wou hier even een update schrijven (omdat dit toch interessant kan zijn voor mensen met gelijkaardige symptomen).

Ik ben gisteren naar de endocrinoloog geweest, na een kort gesprek ben ik grondig onderzocht geweest (hart, lever, schildklier) en op echo zag de dokter dat ik mogelijk met een ontsteking aan de schildklier zit en dat ook mijn hypo TSH waarden niet normaal zijn voor iemand van mijn leeftijd.

Ik wacht nu op de resultaten van een nieuw bloedonderzoek (deze keer een volledige screening van de schildklier en ook antistoffen). Indien mijn waarden nog steeds niet de goede kant uit gaan zou dit met medicatie behandeld worden. Nu dus weer afwachten maar ik ben blij dat ik nu voor de eerste maal eens onderzocht ben geweest (na ondertussen 5 maanden sinds ik ben in elkaar gestort).

----------


## meneereddie

> Ik ben gisteren naar de endocrinoloog geweest, na een kort gesprek ben ik grondig onderzocht geweest (hart, lever, schildklier) en op echo zag de dokter dat ik mogelijk met een ontsteking aan de schildklier zit en dat ook mijn hypo TSH waarden niet normaal zijn voor iemand van mijn leeftijd. Ik wacht nu op de resultaten van een nieuw bloedonderzoek (deze keer een volledige screening van de schildklier en ook antistoffen). Nu dus weer afwachten maar ik ben blij dat ik nu voor de eerste maal eens onderzocht ben geweest (na ondertussen 5 maanden sinds ik ben in elkaar gestort).


Ik hoop dat, door de onderzoeken, er naar voren komt wat er loos is.. Het wordt nu tijd.. Dan kun je het een naam geven, en er medicatie voor nemen.

----------


## dizzy88

Even een update, maandagavond had ik een afspraak om mijn bloedtesten te bespreken

Mijn endocrinoloog vertelde me dat ik een virale infectie op mijn schildklier heb gehad die ondertussen aan het genezen is, mijn bloedtesten toonden voor de eerste maal in 5 maand normale waarden. Zoon infectie is vrij uitzonderlijk maar volgens de dokter kan een combinatie van acute stress, uitputting en dan iets als een virus erbovenop kan zoon kettingreactie veroorzaken.

Volgens mijn arts kan het echter lang duren vooraleer het lichaam weer in zijn normale plooi zit (wat een verklaring is voor de symptomen die ik nog steeds heb (vermoeidheid, hongerklopjes, spierzwakte). Ik ben ondertussen wel al bijna 2 weken weer aan het werk en dit bevalt me goed, werkstress heb ik niet echt en hoewel ik uitgeput ben na een dagje werken voelt het ook erg goed aan om weer onder collega’s te komen en nieuwe uitdagingen te hebben.

Binnen 2 maanden heb ik nog een controle onderzoek.

----------


## meneereddie

> Even een update, maandagavond had ik een afspraak om mijn bloedtesten te bespreken
> 
> Mijn endocrinoloog vertelde me dat ik een virale infectie op mijn schildklier heb gehad die ondertussen aan het genezen is, mijn bloedtesten toonden voor de eerste maal in 5 maand normale waarden. Zoon infectie is vrij uitzonderlijk maar volgens de dokter kan een combinatie van acute stress, uitputting en dan iets als een virus erbovenop kan zoon kettingreactie veroorzaken.
> 
> Volgens mijn arts kan het echter lang duren vooraleer het lichaam weer in zijn normale plooi zit (wat een verklaring is voor de symptomen die ik nog steeds heb (vermoeidheid, hongerklopjes, spierzwakte). Ik ben ondertussen wel al bijna 2 weken weer aan het werk en dit bevalt me goed, werkstress heb ik niet echt en hoewel ik uitgeput ben na een dagje werken voelt het ook erg goed aan om weer onder collega’s te komen en nieuwe uitdagingen te hebben.
> 
> Binnen 2 maanden heb ik nog een controle onderzoek.


Al wat sterker geworden?

----------


## dizzy88

> Al wat sterker geworden?


Bedankt voor het bericht en de interesse!

Ik voel elke week de vooruitgang. Het is alleen nog steeds leven met de voet op het rempedaal, wanneer ik iets te diep ga (bv op dat uurtje te lang werk, niet voldoende slaap, ongezond eet) krijg ik al weer heel snel last van bovenstaande symptomen en dan voel ik ook echt dat mijn schildklier gevoelig is (met wat pijn in de hals/keel).

Ik zie nu gelukkig wel licht aan het einde van de tunnel en ik amuseer me weer, er zijn ook steeds meer momenten dat ik terug men oude zelf ben en ook mijn hoofd is al een stuk helderder. Ik denk dat ik het komende jaar nog erg voorzichtig moet zijn maar ik kan gelukkig al weer normaal functioneren.

----------


## meneereddie

Gewoon lekker rustig aan doen. Let er wel op, dat je gezond eet . Weinig vet en verse groente. Minimaal alcoholgebruik en in plaats van intensief sporten, is een paar kilometer wandelen misschien wel beter. ( iedere dag ) 
Kijk alleen leuke dingen op tv, en het journaal. Denk niet zwaarmoedig, maar gewoon lekker luchtig. 

Je komt er wel. Je toont wilskracht en doorzettingsvermogen.

----------

